# Louisiana record big eye tuna video



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

November 24, 2009 was by far one of my most memorable trips while fishing with Paradise Outfitters. This was the day our customers broke the record for big eye tuna, with a beast of 197.4 pounds. The other two big eyes we caught that day were 194 and 173. Here is the little bit of video I was able to get that day. Note to self-do not zoom in on jumping blue marlin! Hope yall enjoy!

Also, for those that want to know "the full story," here is a link to a write-up I did for Pelagic about that epic day: http://www.thewatermansjournal.com/blog/article/12-09-louisiana-s-winter-tuna-bite


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

thats a well written story of the day!


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thread Jack!

That's good stuff Woody, big congrats on those BIG big-eyes. I thought I recognized Hunter, check out what I dug up.

2005 Destin Rodeo, Back Down 2


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

HAHA WOW! What a blast from the past! That must have been right after Katrina, when he lived in Destin. Used to work on that boat, the Back Down 2. Crazzzy! I'll have to show him that picture.


----------

